# Whats the highest you think a 14.2hh pony could jump?



## ILoveFoxy (25 May 2008)

the questions in title really


----------



## Eira (25 May 2008)

How long's a piece of string ?


----------



## Super_Kat (25 May 2008)

An Olympic track


----------



## MagicMelon (25 May 2008)

Yeah, 14.2hh Stroller jumped round the Hickstead Derby and did the Olympics... And 148's jump massive BSJA tracks - think they do 1.30's, even 1.40's?


----------



## JoBo (25 May 2008)

The skys the limit, literally!


----------



## Jade2007 (25 May 2008)

Depends on the pony, my 14hh used to do 1.20m BSJA and has jumped 1.40m, however my old pony, the same height,  could jump no higher than a 90cm course, and her limit was about 1.15m as a single jump. As ISH_Lover said, it's a bit like asking how long is a piece of string.


----------



## only_me (25 May 2008)

twice from the middle to the end 
	
	
		
		
	


	





1.40 easily for some!


----------



## chester1234 (25 May 2008)

Well the BSJA control the height of courses for 148's, and the maximum height of a course, whether HPI or Europeans, is 1.40m.
So that's easy.
Teddy O'Connor is 14.1/2 and Won gold at the PANAM games, and has completed rolex, twice, placing.
I've jumped 5" on my 14.1, and 1.20 is 4".
It is completely dependant on the pony.
A 14.2 Bretagne is not going to jump as big as a 14.2 Connemara.
x


----------



## kerilli (25 May 2008)

i think Stroller's the best example ever.
i'm sure i read somewhere that Nick Skelton had a 13.2 as a kid which would jump 6' high... i'd love to know if that's true.
i have seen some amazing ponies in my time, including a shetland x that i competed against a lot as a kid, which could easily jump as high as its ears - it was just about unbeatable. it was small and black and called Paddington Bear. scaled up, that would mean a 16.2 jumping about 12' high i guess!


----------



## Orangehorse (25 May 2008)

Some 14.2s can jump really high.  Wasn't there a competition years ago where the fences just went up and up, not timed, and they got to 5' and over.  

They are the exception though.


----------



## Ginn (25 May 2008)

Well, from a purely locomotive point of view as big as any other horse - infact jumping height theoretically is completely independant of the animals size. So I suppose really it then boils down to talent and how well the animal can coordinate his limbs.....


----------



## PapaFrita (25 May 2008)

TalaveraII, could you possibly shrink your siggie a wee bit? I have to scroll across the screen to read posts. Thanks


----------



## natalia (25 May 2008)

this is my 148 cm , please bear in mind he is only still a green 5 yr old. this fence is 1.30m and he just pops it like theres nothing there! He has serious scope and I think he will go on and jump round bigger as he is bold as anything and is really coming together now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0UOHWbd4DI


----------



## mbpsue (25 May 2008)

my ponys jumped 150 and im still scholling it and slowing it up it is so brave and has deffently got a link missing


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (25 May 2008)

The great 'Stroller' (14h2") jumped 6'08" clear in a Puissance in 1967 &amp; then jumped 6'10" but had a brick out of the wall. He tied for first place. 
Additionally that same year he won the Hickstead Derby being the only horse to jump clear!
He retired in 1970 at the age of 20 &amp; lived his days out at his riders parents home until he died at 36 years of age. What a pony!


----------



## ILoveFoxy (25 May 2008)

wow some people jump huge! Thanks Everyone


----------



## welshstar (25 May 2008)

if it's got a good spring- who knows!
My 13.1 has jumped up to 1.20m and a pony around our area (13.2hh) jumped 5' (no joke!!) in a puissance competition- needless to say they won


----------



## Ladyfresha1 (25 May 2008)

One of Lance Whitehouse's ponies won a presaunce (can't spell it) or a six bar or something a few years ago clearing 1.60m. Stoller was actually 14.3h, so not really a pony at all! But who is worried about an inch either way?


----------



## Skhosu (25 May 2008)

have seen them jumping 1.60m and those are not the best ponies in Ireland so would imagine higher yet.


----------



## Apalacia01 (26 May 2008)

Sky is the limit - I have a mare who jumps 130 ish (14.2hh) and that is with a good (but not professional) girl with guts from a crap field. Think that is her limit, but she is Irish and 'cobby'. (see mare in sig!)


----------



## XxXjodieXxX (26 May 2008)

well pony europeans are 1.45, and some have cleared 1.60 in puisannces. i think it just depends on the pony.


----------

